

Mininet: A virtual network on your laptop - xtacy
http://mininet.org/

======
huhtenberg
I believe anyone who did a fair amount of network development in the kernel
sooner or later arrives at the idea of a virtual networking framework with
switches, hubs and configurable links in between. Half of those will make an
attempt to implement it, because it _is_ a fun project, but only few will move
beyond tinkering to having something functional. However getting something
like this into a shippable production state is a genuinely remarkable
achievement :)

------
rumdz
Mininet is a virtual test bed designed for running software defined network
experiments via OpenFlow controllers. GENI on the other hand, aims to be a
physical test bed spanning the nation connected to a separate backbone for
researchers to run their SDN experiments [1].

[1] [http://www.geni.net/](http://www.geni.net/)

------
ai_ja_nai
It resembles this project: [http://www.netkit.org/](http://www.netkit.org/)

------
deutronium
This sounds very interesting, does anyone mind explaining the differences
between it and VDE though (I'm betting I'm missing how this solution works or
its purpose)?

------
ljk
does it do the same thing as this:
[http://www.nrl.navy.mil/itd/ncs/products/core](http://www.nrl.navy.mil/itd/ncs/products/core)

